# Worthless instrument.. Reliance Appliance Load Tester THP103 wattmeter..



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Picked this thing up.. and I'm going to return it. It's user friendly designed, but it is hopelessly inaccurate for anything but a light bulb and you can't even call it a watt meter.

The current measurement is not true RMS and it does not appear to even take into consideration of power factor. It claims the usage as "matching your load to generator" and it reports way high on non-sinusoidal loads. 

It will probably be popular with generator dealers since it will over-report the load wattage. 

http://electrical.hardwarestore.com...ers/digital-appliance-load-tester-654124.aspx

Test:
Computer, true power is 146W. Apparent power 225VA (0.65PF) and current 1.85A 

This junk reports:
3.5A 420W  WTF BEYOND useless. 
Sliding switch toggles between "amps" and "watts". 
"amperage accuracy +/- 5% above 1A" 
Package claims "wattage accuracy based on amps x 120v"

It fails as a VA meter. It fails as a watt meter. Worthless junk ever.


----------

